# Non-Woodworking Video



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Since this is the non-shop talk forum, maybe you need a break from woodworking for a few minutes. I put together this video using my own photographs, and a recording of some relaxing Chopin music. If you just cut a board too short for the third time, maybe this will lower your blood pressure.






It's hi-def, so watch it full screen for the best experience.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks charlie

grey out here today

nice to see some color
it's the small things
that make up the big picture
of what gives meaning to life


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

What ?!? A non political post in the Non-shop-Talk forum? you should be ashamed of yourself Chuck!

OK, now that we cleared that out of the way - nice post - thanks for sharing! love Chopin.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful photography, but I am not a piano fan ! How about a little Mozart if you want to mellow out , (most of it ) or if you need inspiration and drive, with beauty, Mahler's 5th is definitely the ticket !

Thanks for the thought , the photography and the post Charlie ! perfect day for the perfect sentiment


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks. Is that you playing?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

What a pleasant experience. Thanks


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice Charie.

Lee


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Viktor… I play a little, but that's a bit over my skill level.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Awesome Charlie. I really enjoyed it. The photography is absolutely incredible!

I wish you lived here to take my pictures for me

Thanks


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*AWESOME CHARLIE!*

*Barb & I just watched it. May I ask, what kind of flower is it?*


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

nice photography charlie, and ive always loved chopin….thanks


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks to all.

Dick: It's a hibiscus.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

That's great. Your photographs are beautiful.

Do you have an account over on GardenTenders? I think that it would be appreciated there as well.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chuck: I never signed up over there, but feel free to post the link if you like. Maybe it will show the gardeners that lumberjocks have a sensitive side too.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

That was some nice stuff Charlie.
I've already subscribed in case you do another one.
Thanks.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

very nice Charlie.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

coolness! love the music and photography. Great work Charlie!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s Charlie 
that is a great picturebook you have made 
with a few simple tecniqués you make art 

looking forward to the next

Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

A subscriber! Wow…Eric… the pressure is on now!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nice work Charlie. What did you use for the photos?


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

Great work. I love my hibiscus, as I see you do also. Well done.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob: Nikon D3000 with a Tamron 60mm f2 lens.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

That was nice chang from the other post. Thanks!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wonderful way to relax and enjoy life. I have several sets of classical CDs I play while driving by pickup to 
keep my sanity and road rage possibility under control, but in the workshop, I find that I am concentrating
so much on the woodworking that I ignore any music, and come away relaxed. Guess it is all the way you
look at things. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Gotta love those macro lens! Sure beat extension tubes ;-))

Did it come with Nikon 18-55 mm?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, that's what it came with.I've since added an 18-105, which makes a good all-purpose lens.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed both the music and your slides. I try to listen to music like that any time and any way I can especially while I'm in my shop. My arthritic hands can no longer play like that any more. Sigh! :{


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice.

Unfortunately for me, "the weapon doesn't make the warrior". I've got the shop, the photography gear, *and* the piano but I don't often come up with much to look at or listen to. I am somewhat less discouraged that the piano was not you.

I also shoot my 18-105 much more than my other lenses. I got a Canon 500D so that I could play a bit with macro, but have not used it hardly at all. What did you use for the slideshow? Lightroom?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

If you use the share button (then embed) you can put it directly in the post.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Charlie, I thought I could use my older Nikon lens with the digital, buuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttt…................. After using the digital a little, I just said to heck with the older lens and grabbed a 18-105 auto lens. One of the reviews I read said these Nikons have so many features and are so far ahead of the rest of the pack, there is little reason for any of the others to even exist ;-))


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Greg, I do play a little, but I'm not quite up to that caliber. As for the show, it was done with Windows Movie Maker. It's very easy to use, and a free download with the Windows Live Essentials package. I did use Lightroom for some of the photo editing.

Wayne: But that would take all the mystery out of it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

If it had not been you, I probably would not have clicked off of the site. : )


----------

